
Show HN: Subtitles for theatre - mirap
It&#x27;s not about captioning recorded show, what matters is live subtitles for live theatre show.<p>Imagine you&#x27;re director of theatre show that&#x27;s made in german - you&#x27;re going to france. With german actors. You need to caption the play in french. You need to translate the lines and adjust screening of french subtitles.<p>That&#x27;s the problem this app solves.<p>It&#x27;s been made in collaboration with multiple theatre professionals.<p>Link to website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.subtitlesfortheatre.com&#x2F;<p>Direct link to AppStore: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;WebObjects&#x2F;MZStore.woa&#x2F;wa&#x2F;viewSoftware?id=1098298120&amp;mt=12
======
mirap
If you have any question, ask.

